# haven't posted New World in awhile...



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

GT









Convict family









Jack









Jill

























Lil


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pics, some stunning colours there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Very nice pics as usual - great streamers on the convict!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You and your pro pics! Makes me so jealous lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks all. Looks like I've got mostly girls...


















she looks happy ....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

little girl...


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

WOW absolutely stunning pics! May I ask what you use to get those fantastic shots?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey look at those little fry they are really coming along eh, did you have to remove any of the larger predatory fish in there?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Any DSLR and a good lens will work. But you also need to know how to light the tank and lots of practice and shots.


Didn't remove any predators...didn't want to get over run, so survival of the fittest. Only 3 out of the multitudes have made it to this stage. The largest is about an inch and the others a bit less.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol nice good parenting then.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

couple more of the biggest girl...


----------



## mm67br (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG these are gorgeous fish!
Amazing pictures, btw


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. I try.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I like the thoughtful expression on her face. Maybe she's thinking about how to redecorate the living room, or wondering when Prince Charming will show up and make all her cichlid dreams come true.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Riceburner your fish are all in exceptional shape. That's a fantastic specimen of convict there.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks.

I think the one above should be Marsha.

This is Jan...









and...









...Cindy!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Jan...


----------

